# Pet licence for Ireland



## Bacup lad (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi
Could anyone tell me if a Pet Passport (dog) is required for Ireland.
I have seen conflicting views on whether ones is required or not, so anyone who has recently toured with a dog around northern and southern Ireland would be a great help.
I have yet to travel with the Motorhome to the  EU so haven't required one so far. 
 Thanks in advance
  John

Sorry should have asked about Pet Passport not licence


----------



## saxonrosie (Jan 27, 2018)

Dog license for Ireland not required if you are under 30 days . Mainland Europe you will need dog passport. All dogs have to have microchip where ever you are.


----------



## saxonrosie (Jan 27, 2018)

If you travel to the south many people say their dogs are checked, but if you go to the north first then travel over the border no checks there


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 27, 2018)

travelled by ferry many times from mainland GB to Ireland (both north and south) no one has ever paid the slightest attention to my dog - they have certainly never asked for paper work or asked any questions about it

PLEASE NOTE however that several 'normal' breeds of dog must be muzzled in public in Eire

•American Pit Bull Terrier
•English Bull Terrier
•Staffordshire Bull Terrier
•Dobermann Pinscher
•German Shepherd (Alsatian)
•Rhodesian Ridgeback
•Japanese Tosa
•Japanese Akita
•Rottweiler
•Bull Mastiff
•Bandog
(or any cross breed of the above)

they must also be under the control of an adult


----------



## colinm (Jan 27, 2018)

This seems to say you need a pets passport.
Bringing pets to Ireland


----------



## Bacup lad (Jan 27, 2018)

colinmd said:


> This seems to say you need a pets passport.
> Bringing pets to Ireland



Thanks for the link colinmd, but this is the conflicting views I have been receiving.
The official view point is not that of what is being carried out in practice ( even seen a official site that's says one's required, but the documents are not required or asked for ???)


----------



## izwozral (Jan 27, 2018)

We took the chance of no license/passport with our dog, gets to the Dublin port and there were about a dozen customs guys checking every vehicle. We put Bracken in the bathroom and hoped and prayed she wouldn't bark or scratch the door. When we were next in line, the customs guy asked to look inside the MH, at this point we were crapping ourselves. He stepped in, walked up and down the length then.....stepped out, wishing us a pleasant journey.

It was bloody awful I'll tell you and not worth the risk. Of course we had the return journey as well but thankfully we were just waved through. It played on our mind throughout the holiday, didn't spoil it but it was a concern.

My advice for what it's worth, don't take the chance or start off in the north and drive south.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 27, 2018)

After trawling the forums looking for information regarding taking a dog to Ireland I am still confused.Some say a pet passport is required and yet never been asked to show it,others say it is not required at all.My dog has a passport anyway so it doesn't concern me but if I was going to Ireland and didn't have a passport for the dog I would be worried as izwozral was in the post above.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 27, 2018)

Bit daft if they do want one as the North doesn't and  you can walk over the border.  Rabies risk Zilch!  the EU  regulations are what rules,  dogs always were allowed back and forth as  Eire and UK are/were Rabies free. as they are physically the same place.  Mad  dogs start at Calais or did years ago.  They seem to worry more about worms now.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2018)

No bother bringing dogs back and forth,do remember dog must be on lead at all times in public place,and if jumps lead into fields farmer has the right to shoot dead,mind you lots of folk let em lose on beaches/parks but there is always a chance of dog warden catching you,poop bags a must ,for the dog of course.


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 27, 2018)

IF you have any doubts, travel to Ireland via a Northern Ireland port  - Northern Ireland being part of the UK has absolutely no restrictions on importing dogs from any other part of the UK.

Once in the UK you can freely travel to any part of Ireland there are no border checkpoints no immigration controls nothing (this might change post Brexit - but that is highly unlikely) the only way to be sure that you have actually crossed from one country to the other is the road signs change from miles to kilometers.


If a human doesnt need a passport to travel why would a dog?

But as I have said I travel from my home in the north to Dublin port  for sailing to Holyhead  and back 3 or 4 times per year and have done so for at least a decade and I have yet to have any one ask me a single question about my dog when traveling in either direction.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> IF you have any doubts, travel to Ireland via a Northern Ireland port  - Northern Ireland being part of the UK has absolutely no restrictions on importing dogs from any other part of the UK.
> 
> Once in the UK you can freely travel to any part of Ireland there are no border checkpoints no immigration controls nothing (this might change post Brexit - but that is highly unlikely) the only way to be sure that you have actually crossed from one country to the other is the road signs change from miles to kilometers.
> 
> ...



Ugly girls are not allowed ,all ours a smashers,pity about us men.:scared:all short a-ses.:wave:


----------

